# [ Lesertest ] Cooler Master Haf 932



## xQlusive (2. Oktober 2008)

Sers, hier entsteht ein Tagebuch vom allerseits erwarteten Coolermaster HAF 932. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz zur Geschichte...

Die ersten preview Fotos des Cooler Masters High Airflow Case erschienen ca mitte August auf der Website der PCGH. Es erschien am 19.9 in den USA und war dann auch schon in Deutschland vereinzelt erhältlich ab dem 26.9.08. Das Gehäuse wurde wie der Name schon verrät für einen Hohen Luftdurchsatz. Die 3 verbauten 230mm Lüfter sind ein Novum als "Standardfan" größe. Es war bisher normal vielleicht einen der Lüfter solcher Größe in der Seitenwand zu verbauen. Durch die großen Lüfter ist es möglich diese sehr langsam Laufen zu lassen. So ist ein leiser Betrieb garantiert.

Fotos: Diese werden anch und nach folgen. Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread angedeutet habe, ist die Familieneigene DSLR leider kaputt. Schätzungsweise werde ich am Anfang der Herbstferien (13.10) die hoffentlich Reperierte DSLR Benutzen können...

Previewbild [Quelle: caseking]


----------



## xQlusive (2. Oktober 2008)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zubehör:*

Schrauben mit normal und fein Gewinde
Abstandshalter
Anleitung
Garantiebeleg ("Lebenslange Garantie")
Folie*
Verlängerung des P4/P8 Kabels

Das Zubehör befindet sich in einer schmucklosen Pappbox, die eigentlich keiner näheren Beschreibung wert ist. Es sind die üblichen Accessoires vorhanden, die benötigt werden um den Computer zusammen zubauen. Die Verlängerung des P4/P8 Kabels ist auch bitter nötig, damit man dieses CPU Kabel "versteckt" verlegen kann.

*Die Folie ist die einzige "Besonderheit". Auf ihr ist vermerkt, welches Loch für welches Kabel gedacht ist, und wo die Schrauben für ATX, mATX oder eATX Mainboards eingesetzt werden müssen. Dieses ist praktisch und hilfreich beim Zusammenbau, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.

*Aussehen:*

Das Coolermaster HAF 932 ist in einem Militarystil gestaltet. Und verfügt über 4 Lüfteröffnungen. Die jeweils mit Meshblech verkleidet sind. Da sich das Design schlecht in allen Facetten beschreiben lässt gibt es hier ein paar Fotos für euch 

*Front:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht sind 6 externe 5,25 Zoll Erweiterungsschächte vorhanden. Einer dieser Schätze lässt sich per Blende auf einen 3.5" Schacht umrüsten. Im oberen Bereich sieht man das Anschluss Panel welches über HD-Audio Eingänge, vier USB Ports, einen eSATA und Firewire Port verfügt. Es ist mit einem gebürsteten Alumminium Blech verkleidet.

 Im unteren Bereich sitzt der erste von 3 intern verbauten 230mm Lüfter der rote Leds besitzt. Das Bild wurde im laufenden Betrieb aufgenommen. So scheint der Lüfter zu stehen, aber er läuft. So erkennt man schon hier, dass die Lüfter sehr "langsam" laufen. Die roten LEDS des Lüfters sind meines erachtens viel zu schwach. Man hat auf dem Bild ja den vergleich mit den HDD, Power Status LEDs, die viel heller sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im unteren Bereich habe ich zur Veranschaulichung der Bauqualität das Platikcover abmontiert. Nun sieht man schwarz gefärbtes "Blech" welches recht "massiv" erscheint. Es handelt sich hierbei um 3mm dickes Stahlblech, das sehr verwindungssteif ist. Dieses Blech ist an der ganzen Front verwendet worden. Ich hatte eigentlich mehr bei einem 140€ Gehäuse erwartet. Die eigentliche Verkleidung der Front ist komplett aus Plastik gefertigt und lässt sich bei Bedarf entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild erkennt man recht gut, wie die Slotcover gefertigt sind. Die verkleidung wird einfach an beiden Seiten herausgedrückt. Sie würde sich theoretisch auch mit Staubfiltern auskleiden lassen. Der Raum wäre in der ganzen Front gegeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top:

Kommen wir nun zu dem Gehäuse "Deckel". Mir fiel sofort der Füllport auf, der unter einem rutschfesten Plastikcover versteckt ist. Dieser stellt allerdings nur ein leeres Loch dar, welches mit einem Füllport ausgerüstet werden kann. Die Außmaße stimmen, so dass man z.B. disen "Fillport" http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2035_DangerDen-Brass-Fillport.html einsetzem kann. Nun fragt man sich vielleicht, ist das nicht "veräpplung" des Kunden, wenn mit einem "Fillport" geworben wird, und dort nur ein reguläres Loch vorhanden ist?

Prinzipiell ist es schon entäuschend, doch mit dem Coolermaster eigenen Wasserkühlungskomplett Set, dürfte dieser Port auch sofort nutzbar sein, da der AGB in 2x 5,25" Erweiterungsschächten verbaut wird. Mich hat es schon ein wenig enttäuscht, doch mit bestelltem Fillport aus dem Zubehör ist dieses trotzdem eine super Sache, da ich so meine Wasserkühlung tendenziell schneller entlüftet bekomme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über dem Mainboard befindet sich ein Blechgitter, welches (normalerweise) einen 230mm Lüfter beherbergt. Ich habe diesen gegen zwei 120mm Scythe S-flex getauscht. Mir fiel dabei auf, dass das Blech sich ohne Lüfter leicht eindrücken lässt und instabil wirkt. Mit dem radiator ist dieses natürlich wieder kein Problem, doch ist es wieder ein Kritikpunkt.

Unter dem Cover des Anschalt/Reset Modules, ist die Platzierung eines weiteren 120mm Lüfters möglich. Wodurch vielleicht der Fillport wegfällt, ich werde dieses noch einmal überprüfen, dafür muss ich nur mal den Brenner ausbauen . *So ist es also möglich im Top Dual oder sogar Trippelradiatoren zu verbauen.

Boden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Im Boden lässt sich auch ein Dualradiator einbauen, wenn das Netzteil im oberen Bereich verbaut wird. So hat man auch die Möglichkeit 2 Netzteile zu verbauen. Die Standfüße sehen edel aus, sind aber aus Plastik, und haben Gummipads, so werden keine Vibrationen weitergegeben. Dieses habe ich auch mit meiner anfangs nicht entkoppelten Laing ausprobiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht auf diesem Bild recht gut, dass mein Netzteil kühle Luft von außerhalb einsaugt und erhöht steht. Dieser Rahmen, auf den sich die Psu befindet, ermöglicht es einen weiteren Staubfilter unter ihr zu installieren, allerdings kein Slimradiator, was natürlich genial wäre  . Der Platz wäre tendenziell vorhanden.

Die Füße sind einzelnd höhenverstellbar, so das man das Gehäuse unebenheiten im Boden anpassen kann. (Wers braucht  ). Doch sehen sie lange nicht so edel aus, wie auf dem Promoshoot von Caseking ("Betrug" ?)

Naja ist natürlich "Abbildung ähnlich" kann vom Orginal abweichen usw...
*
Seitenteil(e):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DerSchriftzug HAF fällt leider nur bei *direkten Lichteinfall *auf. Sonzt sticht er so nicht wirklich ins Auge.

Die Lammellen in beiden Seiten unterhalb des Schriftzuges sehen nicht nur gut aus (meines Erachtens) sondern sind auch noch funktional. Aus ihnen strömt die von den Festplatten leichterhitzte Luft teilweise aus. Natürlich nicht alle, weil der größte Teil zwischen den Festplatten in Gehäuse strömt.

Gleich dahinter erstreckt sich ein großes Meshpanel, das bei Tageslicht eher undurchsichtig ist, auf dem Bild ist bedingt durch den Blitz ein guter Durchblick entstanden. Dort sitzt ein weiterer 230mm Lüfter der mit einem Lüftergitter ausgestattet ist. Ein Weiteres "Highlight" ist das Seitenfenster, das ordentlich verarbeitet ist, und teilweise spiegelt. Was seht gut aussieht 

*Gewicht:*

Dieses gehört eigentlich nicht zum Aussehen, aber was solls...

Über drei Ecken gedacht, kommt man halt da an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man sieht beachtliche 20,5 kg für ein Leergehäuse (inklusive Zubehör)...

Das ist eindeutig zuviel für Lanpartys. Auf welche ich ja eh nicht mehr gehe . Dieses Gewicht ist für einen Bigtower eigentlich nicht untypisch, und geht mit der Verarbeitungsqualität einher. 

Es ist also noch im Bereich des Erträglichen.


----------



## xQlusive (2. Oktober 2008)

[ Platzhalter 2]

Mehr Fotos, ich weiß doch was ihr wollt


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bin neugierig!


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch gespannt 
Werde mir das Gehäuse wahrscheinlich auch zulegen 

Gruß


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. Oktober 2008)

hasn du das case schon oder kommt das noch?


----------



## xQlusive (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es seit dem 26.9 

Habe mir ein bisschen Zeit gelassen es gründlich zu testen. Und werde heute erstmal ausgiebig Fotos schießen. Damit das Tagebuch nicht zu langweilig wird.

Wenn jemand vorher schon Fragen hat, kann er sie hier schon gerne äußern.


----------



## stevetheripper (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Meine Frage wäre ob du eine WaKü einbauen wirst und ob die Lüfter Staubfilter haben?

Hoffe auf Antwort.

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## Janny (3. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schickes Gehäuse, Billlllder  bitte 

lG


----------



## killer89 (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Case ist echt interessant  aber sind die Lüfter wirklich so leise??? Ich hab das A+ El Diablo gehört, bevor ich es gesehen hab (ok ein bisschen übertrieben) aber da sind die Lüfter nicht besonders leise, geschweige denn haben sie auch die angegebene Größe... 
Bin aber echt gespannt, was du so getestet hast. An sich sieht das ja richtig geil aus, nur stört mich schon wieder das viele Mesh, weil viel zu viel Staub reinkommt...

MfG


----------



## kays (3. Oktober 2008)

Hammer teil das Case. Bin echt schon gespannt drauf wenn es los geht. Die Füße sind ja mal richtig geil


----------



## xQlusive (3. Oktober 2008)

Also der Rahmen der 3 Lüfter ist die angegebenen 230mm groß (im Durchmesser), die Fanblades ansich haben einen Durchmesser von 190mm.

Ich habe sie alle gedrosselt laufen, und so sind sie nicht wirklich zu hören. Vorallem da meine Laing ordentlich laut ist...

Problematisch ist nur, dass der Frontfan mit den roten LEDs @ 7V schwächer leuchtet. Daher sollte man hier eine PWM Steuerung benutzen.

Staubfilter sind keine verbaut, leider. Bisher ist nicht wiklich viel reingekommen, aber wäre schon besser. Vorallem wird es schwer in der Front welche zu installieren.

Fotos kommen erst morgen, da nen Kumpel die Ersatzkamemra vergessen hat


----------



## moddingfreaX (3. Oktober 2008)

Schonmal ein sehr schönes Gehäuse! Mir derzeit etwas zu teuer und das Design errinnert mich eher an einen Hochhaus-Rohbau anstatt an ein Gehäuse, doch dies liegt vermutlich wieder im Auge des Betrachters! 

Hoffen wir, dass dein Test genau so viel ergibt, wie Coolermaster mit dem HAF 932 Hoffnungen auf ein neues Kühlungs-Wunder erweckt! 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Gehäuse auch ganz okay aber irgendwie find ich es sinnlos da so viele große lüfter rein zu bauen die von allen seiten blasen und saugen und dabei noch lärm machen und von den temperaturen glaube ich ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belähren bringt es nicht viel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das Case iwie pott hässlich! es wirkt extrem klobig und der Frontlüfter ist imo überdimensioniert.
Vllt kannst du ja etwas ordentliches da raus machen.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. Oktober 2008)

was mich vor allem interresieren würde, ist wie die lüfter angeschlossen werden (4pin ata, 3pin molex...), außerdem ob und wenn ja wie man sie regeln kann (normale Poti-steuerung, sowas wie ne gate watch...) 

ich find das gehäuse auch cool, werds mir wahrscheinlich auch kaufen. was mich stört ist, dass es innen nicht schwarz ist...

akku


----------



## xQlusive (4. Oktober 2008)

Update!
Habe alle Fotos vorerst geschossen, leider hat der Akku zwischendurch schlap gemacht. Aber ich denke es sind doch teilweise sehr schöne Fotos rausgekommen. Ich werde diese nun Anpassen.

Leider habe ich keine Bilder von einem leeren Gehäuse... ich hoffe das ist zu verschmerzen.

*Back to topic*

Die Lüfter haben einen 3Pin Anschluss, und an allen hängt schon ein 7V Adapter. Man sollte der vorderen Lüfter nicht über diese 5/7 V Adapter regeln, da dann die LEDs "dunkler" werden. Wenn der Lüfter @5V läuft, ist das Licht der LEDS nen Witz gegen die HDD und Power Leuchte.

Deshalb würde ich nen Poti empfehlen, oder halt PWM... am besten nen Aquero oder T-Balancer 

Man kann übrigends auch in der Front ein Staubfilter installieren, aber das ist optional .. und man muss basteln.


----------



## killer89 (5. Oktober 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> *Back to topic*
> 
> Die Lüfter haben einen 3Pin Anschluss, und an allen hängt schon ein 7V Adapter. Man sollte der vorderen Lüfter nicht über diese 5/7 V Adapter regeln, da dann die LEDs "dunkler" werden. Wenn der Lüfter @5V läuft, ist das Licht der LEDS nen Witz gegen die HDD und Power Leuchte.
> 
> ...


1. es heißt empfehlen 
2. bringt es gar nix mitm Poti zu arbeiten, weil auch dadurch die LEDs an Leuchtstärke verlieren... also PWM, wobei ich damit noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt hab... aber ich meine, dass man die 3-Pin-Molex nicht an ne PWM anschließen kann, das geht doch nur mit 4-Pin-Anschlüssen...

MfG


----------



## xQlusive (5. Oktober 2008)

mh sry für den den vergessenen Bustaben, ist mir in der Eile wohl passiert....

Also da ich selber die Teile selber nun übers Mainboard regeln lasse, habe ich mich da anscheinend nicht richtig informiert 

Des Weiteren ist eine Reglung eingentlich nicht erforderlich, da die nach meinem BIOS mit maximal 700rpm laufen... und dabei meines Erachtens sehr leise sind.

Ps, die Bilder sind noch nicht fertig edetiert, und sortiert, muss noch ein bisschen sondieren, welche ich überhaupt verwenden will.


----------



## xQlusive (7. Oktober 2008)

So ich habe mal eine größere Summe an Fotos hier im Forum hochgeladen. Diese sind natürlich alle auf die maximal größe von 800x600 beschränkt. Für alle die die großen Fotos (2048x1024) haben wollen, werde ich wenn ich mit meinem Review fertig bin, diese "Orginale" als rar zum runterladen stellen .

Hoffe es gefällt euch soweit, vielleicht mache ich heute noch weiter mit den "Innereien".

Ich habe versucht das Review so objektiv zu halten wie möglich obwohl ich das Gehäuse sehr sehr sehr mag... ihr könnt mir ja schonmal ein wenig Feedback geben.

Mfg xQlusive

PS: Sry für den PUSH!


----------



## killer89 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hübsche Fotos  aber sind das wirklich 20,5 kg leer oder ist deine Hardware da schond drin??? Bei caseking.de stehen nämlich 13,2 kg zu Buche 
BTW: Auf dem ersten Pic haste deinen Fuß vergessen  und deine Stromleiste hab ich auch   schenkste mir vllt deine Creative??? ^^

MfG


----------



## xQlusive (7. Oktober 2008)

also es ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt verbaut gewesen: Mainboard, Cpu, Graka mehr eigentlich nicht...

das Gehäuse ist nun mal schwer. Vorallem habe ich auch keine 2000kg Kupfer Kühler ala IFX-14. Also es wiegt ohne alles um die 15kg. Mit eingebauter Hardware wird es schwer sein weniger als 20kg zu "schaffen". Dafür ist das Blech (vorallem der Seitenwände) dementsprechend dick... vielleicht kann man es ja gut Dämmen. Das ist nämlich mein nächstes Vorhaben. Und halt ne aquatube als agb, wasserkühler für graka, und masterkleer Schläuche.... 

Hoffe das kommt alles noch die Woche...

so far... 

bin jetzt dr. House gucken


----------



## Maggats (8. Oktober 2008)

ich find das case echt häßlich und 140€ für ein plastik gehäuse zuviel geld.

dann lieber für 230€ was aus alu 

aber ist reine geschmackssache, bin trotzdem auf weitere bilder gespannt


----------



## Janny (8. Oktober 2008)

Dafür das du für die Bilder so "lange" gebraucht hast sind se ja nicht grad besonders  und der Tower an sich isser schick, aber zuviel Plastik..

lG


----------



## xQlusive (8. Oktober 2008)

Das war auch mein Kritikpunkt. Das Problem ist ja, dass ichzurzeit keine gescheite Kamera zur Hand habe. Daher musste ich mir mit ner Panasonic Lumix behelfen. Plastik ist übrigends nur in der Front verbaut. Ich persönlich finde auch das bald erscheinende ATC 480 viel geiler, aber das war damals (am 26.9) noch nicht vorgestellt -.-

Dafür ist das interne Design spitze... doch dazu nachher mehr

Auch zu beachten ist ja, dass dieses hier ein Lesertest des Gehäuse ist, und ich nicht mein Gehäuse ausstellen will. Ich versuche ja das Gehäuse so objektiv zu berurteilen wie es mir möglich ist.


----------



## pixelflair (8. Oktober 2008)

Interessantes Gehäuse und schöne Kurz-Vorstellung bisher Const. Muss es mir mal bei Gelegenheit in "Real" angucken ;D


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Kannst du dir ne Kamera ausleihen? 

Ich möchte gern Fotos sehen!

Wie sieht es leer aus?

Wie sieht es nur mit der MoBo aus?

Wie groß ist es in alle ecken und kanten? (Mit Bilder)

Ich erwarte eine bessere Beschreibung!  a la:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/13785-cosmos-s-lesertest-tagebuch-von-mintrix.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/13865-cosmos-s-lesertest-tagebuch-von-mayo.html


Grüße!


----------



## moddingfreaX (8. Oktober 2008)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kannst du dir ne Kamera ausleihen?
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig! Er macht das privat und verpflichtet sich in keiner Weise zu irgendetwas! 

Meine Meinung habe ich ja bereits gepostet!


----------



## xQlusive (8. Oktober 2008)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kannst du dir ne Kamera ausleihen?
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur betonen, dass ich hier ein Lesertest durchführe. Also nicht direkt ein Tagebuch. Daher wird es auch in Zukunft eine Beschreibung ala gestern usw geben. Ich kann es nur wieder betonen, dass es um eine möglichst objektive Begutachtung des Gehäuses geht.

In einem Tagebuch, dass den persönlichen Tag wiederspiegelt, beinhaltet auch meist (!, nicht immer) eine subjektive Meinung. Deshalb schreibe ich diesen Lesertest auch mit einigen Abstand zum Kaufdatum, um es möglichst objektiv anzugehen.

So kannst du gerne MalkavianChild fragen, wie euphorisch ich war, alls eines Freitags mein Gehäuse ankam. Daher habe ich gewartet, einige Erfahrungen bei zahlreichen Umbauarbeiten gemacht, und fühle mich jetzt in der Lage ein aussagekräftiges Urteil über das Gehäuse abzugeben.

*Zu den Bildern,* kann ich nur nocheinmal betonen, dass unsere Spiegelreflex in der Reperatur ist, und ich mir daher schon eine andere doch recht ordentliche Digitalcamera geliehen hatte. Da die Spiegelreflex eingeschickt wurde, habe ich keine Ahnung wann die wiederkommt.  Aber ich werde sehen, dass ich sonst bei Zeiten wen anderes für die Fotos heranziehe. 


Also dienen die aktuellen Fotos nur der veranschaulichung. Und weitere Fotos werden mti Fließtext folgen, wahrscheinlich morgen, da ich dann mit meinen drei LK Klausuren für die Woche durch bin... 

Also wie wäre es mal mit konstruktiver Kritik zu dem eigentlichen Tests ? 

PS: Ihr dürft auch meine Bilder gerne weiter kritisieren, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal


----------



## kays (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich für meinen teil finde das Case eigentlich geil, dass einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das obere Windowkit mit diesen Kreuzen drin aber dagegen kann man ja was tun 

PS ich find die Bilder gut, hast die von unserer Cam noch net gesehen


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Oktober 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> Ich kann nur betonen, dass ich hier ein Lesertest durchführe. Also nicht direkt ein Tagebuch. Daher wird es auch in Zukunft eine Beschreibung ala gestern usw geben. Ich kann es nur wieder betonen, dass es um eine möglichst objektive Begutachtung des Gehäuses geht.
> 
> In einem Tagebuch, dass den persönlichen Tag wiederspiegelt, beinhaltet auch meist (!, nicht immer) eine subjektive Meinung. Deshalb schreibe ich diesen Lesertest auch mit einigen Abstand zum Kaufdatum, um es möglichst objektiv anzugehen.
> 
> ...



Sorry!!!

Ich möchte nicht so aggressiv einwirken! Aber trotzdem wäre es schön wenn du etwas mehr schreiben könntest.

Grüße!


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin erst heute auf diesen Thread gestossen naja ich finde das Case einfach nur geil
mein dreamcase


----------



## rancer (17. Oktober 2008)

Finde das Gehäuse auch nicht schlecht.....das Design hat was.
Nur ist es durch die Größe und das Gewicht nichts für mich....steh nur auf Midis
Außerdem sind die Lüftungsmöglichkeit total überdimisioniert, der Preis geht aber einigermaßen in Ordnung


----------



## AGPfreak (21. Oktober 2008)

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an meine OC-Versuche diesen Sommer. Damals hatte ich ne alte Dunstabzugshaube neben dem Rechner stehen. War zwar mindestens so laut wie dieser 14.000 upm Papst-lüfter, Aber 15° Unterschied bei der CPU-Temp sind schon ordentlich. Die Vcore damals traue ich mir mit meinem AC-lüfter garnicht erst einzustellen (1,65 statt 1,5).

BTT:

Is an sich nen nettes Gehäuse, ich habs mir bei Caseking auf der GC 08 schon mal aus der Nähe angesehen. Auch der Bericht ist gut geschrieben. Den Kritikpunkt mit dem Gewicht find ich hier etwas unangebracht. Dieses Gehäuse wurde ja offensichtlich für den Einsatz neben/vor/unter dem Schreibtisch entwickelt. Wer öfter auf LAN-Partys geht, wird sich wohl in den meisten Fällen einen Barebone oder Minitower besorgen. Zumindest von der Logik her.

Falls ich falsch liege, bitte ich um Korrektur.


----------



## killer89 (21. Oktober 2008)

Du liegst falsch  es gibt genug Freaks, die ihren ca. 30kg Rechner mit WaKü und sonstigem Modding-Equipment zur LAN schleppen. Man will ja auch auf ner LAN zeigen was man hat und da sieht son Barebone denkbar lächerlich aus ^^ auch wenns praktisch ist 
Mit ner grauen Maus (also Gammelgehäuse) will ich auch nich zur LAN gehen, dann lieber ein dezent gemoddetes Case 
Das HAF würd ich persönlich gerne zur LAN mitnehmen, wenn ichs hätte  allerdings kann man bei gegebenem Aufbau auch sicherlich was am Gewicht machen. Oben die Gitter dürften nicht so viel wiegen und allgemein das Mesh.

MfG


----------



## AGPfreak (21. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, ich hätts mir eigentlich denken können. Logische Schlussfolgerungen die Nacht um Eins sind eigentlich in 99% der Fälle garantiert nicht logisch


----------



## killer89 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hehe ^^ also ich hab solche Probleme nur, wenn ich mir n paar Bier etc. reingepfiffen hab und dann um 3 hier nochmal reingucke und selbst dann gehts noch einigermaßen  

MfG


----------



## JaMoin51727 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir auch ma des case gegönnt, hoffe caseking schaffts noch vor silvester loszuschicken xD wenn ihr wollt könnt ich dann evtl n paar bilder schießen^^?


----------



## BMW M-Power (29. Dezember 2008)

emm... wann gehts denn hier eig, weiter


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung  is ja schon ein bissl her der letzte Post 

MfG


----------



## in-vino-veritas (5. Januar 2009)

Habe mir das Case auch geholt. Bin aber gerade noch bei der Wakü-Zusammenstellung, bei der ich mir noch Unschlüssig bin. Deswegen bin ich noch nicht umgezogen... 

@XQlusive: Passt denn ein Triple Radiator da ganz gut rein (oben) ? Wollte eigentlich den TFC Monsta, aber der passt definitiv nicht ins Case, denke ich!? Muss man ein Komplettset von CM bestellen oder kriegt man den AGB auch einzeln odeer kann man auch einen anderen AGB nehmen und mit dem Fillport (aquatuning, den du gepostet hast) verbinden?

Danke


----------



## JaMoin51727 (5. Januar 2009)

So, hab nu neue Pics von meinem HAF 932  Für die Quali nimmt mein K800i Haftung: KLICK Und hier mal mein alter PC: ACHTUNG! xD (Kühlerhalterung war am Arsch^^)


----------

